# Beauty meets the beast Elgin Skylark



## slick (Feb 10, 2013)

This is my beautiful girlfriend Karla's next project bike. I desperately NEED a front fender and headlight housing for it in any shape. It will stay a crusty rider for awhile. I will have the seat restored asap. The tires and rims came off another bike and don't fit the crusty theme but coast like a dream. Fully rechromed triple drops with Morrow hubs. Enjoy one more girls bike being saved!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks great Chris. My girl is blind to any more bikes. She said the next bike I find for her HAS to be a Skylark. Nothing else. Good luck on your search for that elusive fender...


----------



## slick (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks! Don't let her see this one then. HA! We might have a cat fight on our hands!! Karla loves it. Trying to make it a rider in the next week or so. It's just mocked up. Have to buy screws for the skirt guards,chainguard, etc.... I have a chain ready to go. Might have to cover the seat in a few thick rags for now until i can have it restored.


----------



## npence (Feb 10, 2013)

Another great bike that found a good home I still miss it though. Glad to see it on the road again.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2013)

Let me know if you happen to have a few more lying around Nate. Thanks!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 11, 2013)

Alright, Chris!
 That looks awesome!
 I picked up that one from Maine awhile back in almost the exact same condition.
When I opened the crate that it was shipped it in, it was completely assembled. I just stared at it for at least an hour.
I was completely mesmerized by its beauty. It still had 30lbs pressure in the tires, so I cut the straps that were holding it down, and I took it for a spin.
I don't know what it is about girls bikes, but they always ride like a dream. Way better than any boys bike I've ever ridden.
The Skylark is an incredible design. 
We'll have to get them out together for a photo shoot sometime.


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 11, 2013)

*!*

For I love that rack!


----------



## El Roth (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow..that is stylin!


----------

